# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أدعيه للجوال بصوت القارئ ادريس ابكر راااااااااااااااائعه

## أم المساكين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير  


مقاطع mp3 بصوت الشيخ القاريء : إدريس أبكر .. 

لمن أراد أن يضعها في جواله .. 

 



- 1 -  

اللهم أعنّا على الدنيا بالقناعة ..
وعلى الدين بالطاعة ,,
وعلى الآخرة بالشفاعة ..
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم إنّا نعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ..
ووسوسة الصدر .. 

للتحميل من هنا 



 


- 2 -  

اللهم أعنّا ولا تُعِن علينا ..
و انصرنا ولا تنصر علينا ..
وامكر لنا ولا تمكر علينا ..
واهدنا ويسر الهدى لنا ..
وانصرنا على من بغى علينا ..
اللهم اسلك بنا سبيل الأبرار ,,
واجعلنا من المصطفين الأخيار ,, 

للتحميل من هنا 




 


- 3 -  

اللهم أنت أحق من عُبد ..
وأحق من ذكر ..
وأرأف من ملك .. 
وأنصر من ابتغي ..
وأجود من سؤل ..
وأكرم من أعطى ..
أنت الملك الذي لا شريك لك ..
والفرد الذي لا ند لك ..
كل شيٌ هالك إلا وجهك ..
لن تطاع إلا بإذنك ..
ولن تعصى إلا بعلمك .. 

للتحميل من هنا 




 


- 4 -  

اللهم اكتب لأهل هذا الدين عزةً ..
ومكانةً .. ونصراً ..
واكتب لمن عاداه ذلةً ومهانةً وقهراً ,,
اللهم إنّا نعوذ بك من الفتن ..
ما ظهر منها وما بطن ..
اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة ,, 

للتحميل من هنا  



 


- 5 -  

اللهم إنّا نسألك إيماناً دائماً 
يباشر قلوبنا ..
ويقيناً صادقاً .. 
حتى نعلم أنه لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتبته علينا ..
ورضّنا اللهم بما قسمته لنا ..  

للتحميل من هنا 



 


- 6 - 

اللهم اسلك بنا سبيل الأبرار ..
واجعلنا من المصطفين الأخيار ..
وامنن علينا بالعفو والعتق من النيران 
اللهم يا إلاهنا يا إلاهنا ..
ألهمنا ذكرك ..
ووفقنا للقيام بحقك .. 

للتحميل من هنا 



 


- 7 -  

اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ..
ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك ..
ومن اليقين ما تهّون به علينا مصائب الدنيا ..
ومتعنا اللهم بأسماعنا .. 
وأبصارنا ..
وقواتنا ..
أبداً ما أبقيتنا ..
وإجعله الوارث منّا .. 

للتحميل من هنا 




 


- 8 -  

اللهم يا الله ..
اللهم إنّا نسألك الإيمان ..
والعفو عما سلف وكان ..
من الذنوب والعصيان ..
اللهم أعطنا ولا تمنعنا ..
وزدنا ولا تنقصنا ..
وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا .. 

للتحميل من هنا 



 


- 9 -  

سبحان الذي لا تطيب الدنيا إلا بذكره ..
ولا تطيب الآخرة إلا بعفوه ..
ولا تطيب الجنة إلا برؤيته ..
سبحان من حجابه النور ..
ولو كشفه لأحرقت سَبُحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره ..
سبحان فالق الحب والنوى ... 

للتحميل من هنا 



 


- 10 -  

سبحان من أيّد اليتيم بجبريل ..
ودمّر أبرهة بطيرٍ أبابيل ..
يا من هو فوق عباده ظاهر ..
يامن هو مطلع عليهم وناظر ..
يا من هو قريبٌ وحاضر ..
يا إله العباد .. 

للتحميل من هنا 



 




.
.
. 

هنا الدعاء كامل  

http://www.quran-karem.com/play.php?catsmktba=7600

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## أم المساكين

اللهم أني لا أسألك الا رضاك

اللهم أني لا أسالك الا رضاك

----------


## الوفاء777

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## وغارت الحور

بارك الله فيج 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Om Rashod

يزااااااااااااج الله الف خير عزيزتي 

اللهم اعنا على شكرك يا اكرم الاكرمين 

الهم لا تواخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا 

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## رئيسه

بارك الله فيج 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## SPICY

ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## هنآدي

يزاج الله خير آختي

----------


## ام البلاد

بارك الله فيج خيتوه و كثر الله من امثالك..

تسلمين والله ...

----------


## عسل2

رفع.........

----------

